# A Question For Those Who Use Fleece



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

So I have upgraded the boys cage from the "Rat Manor" to the single unit Critter Nation. I'm now using fleece as bedding which I love, but I've have noticed that it needs to be changed (washed) quiet frequently compared to the weekly changing that the Carefresh or aspen shavings needed. Right now I am spot cleaning daily and completely washing every 3 days but it seems to start to smell relatively quickly. They aren't litter trained which may be part of the problem. For those of you who use fleece as cage liners: How often do you wash the fleece or suggest the fleece be washed? Keeping in mind I only have two boys, however they seem to be rather messy ones...


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 5 girls and I only change my fleece every week. But I used to empty the bedding out every week aswell, so it's kind of the same for me.
Litter training will definitely help, but also, are you using anything else with the fleece? Because fleece isn't very absorbant so it will smell quickly. For my liners I sew a layer of fleece and a layer of towel together and the towel soaks up the pee.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

In the past when I had a double critter nation with 7 boys, I changed it about once a week after I litter box trained them (in my experience, this only took around two days but all rats are different). Perhaps your first step should be working on the litter box training.


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

If they're boys, you probably don't want to wash the fleece too often. It seems the more you wash it the more determined they are to mark it. Potty training is definitely the important part. I would just get a few sets of fleece to change out every now and then if you don't want to wash as often. I find that once a week is usually fine.


----------



## weaverc12 (Dec 14, 2011)

i use towels. i find them more.. managable


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Towels are good for pee absorption, but they can be dangerous to ratties if they get their legs caught in the little thread once they've chewed them or get a claw caught and it gets ripped out.

I use a combination of both:
I sew a piece of fleece onto a piece of towel as liner, so the fleece is safer (and snugglier) for the rats, and the pee is soaked into the towel.


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

I use a double-layered flannel blanket for my bottom tray. For me it stays cleaner and it's easier to clean in between washings. I also put newspaper under it. The blanket is clipped to the tray though so they can't get to the newspaper. My top shelf has fleece since it's smaller and all my hammocks are fleece so it's still cozy for them.

I really only have to give a thorough cleaning once a week. My girls are pretty clean. But I do clean up stray poo and litter and food everyday to keep it looking good.


----------

